# igxpdx32.dll Blue screen of death!



## bloodv4mp1re (Nov 6, 2007)

when i start my game it loads then it turns into blue screen of death it says igxpdx32.dll is causing it 
Help please


----------



## bloodv4mp1re (Nov 6, 2007)

bump!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Which game? Does it support integrated/onboard graphics? What's the Stop error code on the blue screen? Have you tried reinstalling the graphics driver?


----------



## mortalspirit (Dec 26, 2007)

I found a solution for blue screen of death. Firstly check your driver version. Mine's version was 6.14.25.50 and it's the reason of this problem. Install the version 6.14.10.4704 and there won't be any problem gl.


----------

